# Gen. Robert Scott passed today...



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

One of my personal heroes and author of "God is my Co-pilot" passed today at age 97. He lived a truly full life. May he rest in peace...


----------



## MightyMax (Jan 21, 2000)

KUROK said:


> One of my personal heroes and author of "God is my Co-pilot" passed today at age 97. He lived a truly full life. May he rest in peace...




Now God really is his co-pilot.

Has anybody who builds airplanes or in their 40's NOT read his book?
I think I read it 25 years ago. I think it is time to read once again.


Godspeed General Scott..


Max Bryant


----------



## CPATTER328 (Jul 2, 2001)

If you are into aviation in any way you owe it to yourself to got to the museum in Warner Robins Georgia. Gen. Scott helped make it one of the best aviation museums in the country. As a side note I took alot of pictures there two years ago for my dad who met Scott during WWII. Now they can catch up on old times.


----------



## LUKE'57 (May 17, 2003)

Read that book when I was a teenager and reread it not too long ago, Still one of the best aviation reads around. The first model I special ordered was the Monogram 1/48 P-40 when I was about nine years old. Now I'm 56 and it's still my favorite fighter plane.


----------

